# Is there anyplace that you would recommend I visit while down in New Orleans?



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi all,

I'll be heading down to New Orleans in February, right after Mardi gras (thankfully). Is there anywhere that you recommend that I don't pass up? I won't have a car down there but I'm not opposed to taking a cab to go to a worthy destination. I'll have three nights and four days down there.

I'd really like to eat some food that is better representative of Louisiana rather than mediocre tourist traps. I think I'll be missing the crawfish harvest by a few weeks...but I can't do anything about that. 

I can't go with high dollar dining at every meal, but I'm not opposed to picking one or two real nice places. I'm also not opposed to stopping somewhere out of the ordinary. Driving down south comes to mind...when your driving and see a sign that says BBQ this way. You head down the narrow dirt road to find the sign BBQ here! You see a smoker in the front yard of a house and notice the smell of pork and wood in the air. Oh yeah, who's gonna pass that up?

:thumb:

Thanks all!

dan

(ps: is there any chance I might be able to pick up some sassafras leaves?)


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

August, Bayona are two of my favorites.....Bayona is open for lunch....fine dining.

Country road.....in southern Louisiana boudin is eaten in gas station parking lots.....festivals are usually great places to find really good food.....

New Orleans hole in the wall....one of my favorites Ugelisch, never opened after Katrina. That place defined hole in the wall, great local eats.

The farmer's markets all have great prepared food. Many of the top restaurants using local food sign up to sell meals at the markets.

Crescent City Farmers Market - Home

Po-boy reviews......http://chowhound.chow.com/topics/619125
Parasols roast beef is outstanding and Casamento is known for it's oyster loaf, both are oldschool New Orleans.

Muffalotta at Cental Grocery is another uniquely New Orleans deal.

File or sassafrass leaves are readily available at most grocery stores.


----------



## oldpro (Nov 23, 2009)

Here is a list compiled by my son. He and his wife are New Orleans junkies, and have to get their fix at least annually

Petunia's - A must for breakfast.
K-Paul's - Expensive, but worth it
Central Grocery - Muffaleta for lunch
Nola - Emeril's restaurant. I think K-Paul's is better
Palace Cafe - Brennan's family operation. Great cookbook as well
Mr. B's - New Orlean's style bbq shrimp
Acme Oyster House - Also a favorite
Ugelish's - Was their favorite before it closed. 

My last time there we had a superb meal at Antoine's. It has the reputation of being an overpriced tourist trap, but we had a great meal and great service. It didn't hurt that we met the founder's granddaughter when we were shopping. She called the restaurant and made our reservation. We got a guided tour of the restaurant after we ate, and that alone was worth the price of the meal. If you have never been to New Orleans, make it a point to stop by.

There are entirely too many great eating places there. A lot of times we will order appetizers for lunch, or split entrees. You will not lose weight the week you are there.


----------



## oldpro (Nov 23, 2009)

I talked to another friend of mine that is a frequent New Orleans visitor. He said there was a place on Lake Ponchetraine called The Cast Net you should try. Reasonably priced comfort food, like catfish and oyster po-boys.


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

I was going to say K Paul's, I haven't been there but people tell me its great.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Dan,

If you want a nice treat you might want to try the Gumbo/ salad and sweet potato cheesecake at Galatoire's.
Go for the experience, lunch would be affordable and the memory you won't forget.

a thought...


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Dan- like everybody else has said:

Don't leave town without having a muffaletta at Central Grocery!

If you're there over a weekend, especially if you're with your wife, brunch at Captain's Palace or Brennan's is one of the essential N'Awlens experiences.eace:

I especially recommend whatever fish they're serving _en papilotte_ and. of course, Bananas Foster! Bottle of champagne wouldn't hurt - or maybe a Hurricane. Or both, if you don't have any pressing business to attend to. :lol:

Have fun

Mike :thumb:


----------



## kcz (Dec 14, 2006)

Beignets at Cafe du Monde?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

New Orleans is like San Francisco in a lot of ways.

I once wrote that SF is "not a city but a theme park," which seems to have been largely misunderstood. At the risk of more misunderstanding the same is true about New Orleans. It's not that large a city compared to the number of visitors.

Don't worry too much about "tourist traps." At least not outside the clip joint bars in the Quarter. If it's good, it's packed with tourists. A big part of Nawlin's charm (along with SF's) is that all the old, famous restaurants remain evergreen and wonderful.

I guess what I'm saying is, don't talk yourself out of trying places like Commander's Palace, Galatoire, K-Paul, one of Emeril's places, Cafe du Monde, and so on. In fact, if a place in which you're interested takes reservations -- make them now. Indeed, overbook your time there, reflect and cancel after you've made your decisions. 

Irrespective of budget, the pleasure of getting out of the big places is fueled by the desire to eat "real." Not to mention, "real unhealthy." You and me? We love joints. So does NOLA. Much of the good food came with paper napkins. I don't have enough memory or local knowledge to point you in the right directions. And unfortunately it doesn't seem like you're getting much local knowledge here -- at least not so far. 

Try googling things like "best debris New Orleans," "best catfish po' boy New Orleans," "best cochon de lait nola," and so on. You'll get enough hits to evaluate which blogs and reviewers are most helpful, do some of your own navigation, and maybe even send a few "cries for help" by email.

Don't miss "Drive-Thru Daiquiris."

Bone voy-adgie,
BDL


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

"Drive through Margaritas" is that in Kenner?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

shroom,

As you know it's legal to drink and drive in Louisiana. There are lots of drive thru bars; "daiquiris" being somewhat synonymous with the idea (I wrote "Margaritas," instead of "Daiquiris." [forehead slapping smilie]) I actually had "New Orleans Original Daiquiris" in mind; but there are lots of places.

Gonefishin and I share a similar sense of humor; to be clear, I recommend it halfway in jest and half to as a bit of local color. In my opinion, it's a lot more fun to talk about drinking and driving than it is to do it.

BDL


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

just like popping a beer while making groceries at Schwegamanns


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I forgot the name of the place that is famous for Hurricane cocktail? But it was fun.

Café du Monde, their is so much confectioners sugar on the floor it sticks to your shoes. Bayona was the best meal I had, Commanders palace was fun for classic ambiance and table side service. Unbelievable muffalotta at the central grocery. The rest really is a blur, but a happy blur :smoking:


----------



## chef flipper (Jan 28, 2010)

Below are a few accolades from Commanders Palace. This is a place that both Paul Prudomme and Emeril Lagasse were executive chefs. If you only have one nice meal out this is the place!

We are honored to have received recognition from our peers, critics and friends over the years. We continue to live by the philosphy that we are as good as our last meal served.
*2009 Great American Seafood Cookoff*
1st Place, Chef Tory McPhail
*James Beard Foundation*
Lifetime Achievement Award (Ella Brennan, 2009)
Lifetime Outstanding Restaurant Award
Lifetime Service Award 
Who's Who of Food & Beverage Award
Best Chef, Southeast Region (Jamie Shannon, 1999)
Outstanding Service Award
*2008 Gambit's Best of New Orleans*
Best New Orleans Restaurant
Best Place To Get Bread Pudding
*Wine Spectator Magazine*
Best of Award of Excellence, 2009
*DiRoNA *
Achievement of Distinction in Dining
*Restaurants & Institutions Magazine *
Lifetime Ivy Award
*Nation's Restaurant News Magazine *
Lifetime Fine Dining Hall of Fame
*Culinary Institute of America*
Hall of Fame, Inducted 2008
*2009, 2004 - 1988 - Zagat Survey/New Orleans *
Most Popular Restaurant (18 total years)
Best Decor, 2009
*2000, 1997 & 1995 Food & Wine Magazine *
Reader's Choice Award, # 1 Restaurant in America
*2009, 2008 Southern Living Magazine Reader's Choice*
#1 Best Splurge Restaurant in the South
*1999 - Robb Report *
Chosen # 2 Chef in the World
*1997 - Southern Living Magazine *
Reader's Choice Awards, # 1 City Restaurant
*1997 - Gourmet Magazine *
Reader's Top Table Award, Tops for Special Occasions
*1996 - New Orleans Magazine*
Chef of the Year


----------



## b.adams (Apr 3, 2009)

I spent a week in NO a year before Katrina and dinner at Commanders Palace was outstanding and Sunday brunch at the Royal Sonesta was something I will never forget.....just think of a bottomless Mimosa at 11AM. Po Boys at Mothers was great and hope Mothers survived the storm as I loved that place.

A bit of advice don't go to the French Quarter too early in the morning before the sidewalks are hosed down....stinky!


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

(have you ever started to reply to a thread in the morning and noticed you still haven't been able to finish until later at night ) lol


Thanks KC and Mike. I will certainly stop at the Central grocery store and Cafe du Monde. How could I not! I've got a recipe somewhere that's pretty makes a pretty darn good muffalatta. Maybe I'll look it up to get me in the mood  K-Pauls will also be on the list 

I normally don't take any trips without my wife and kids  But this time I'm not going with them. I will be going with a good friend of mine. We've been talking about going for years. My wife has actually encouraged me to go...I know...I know...it may sound silly. I will however keep and eye open on what I can do with three kids in Louisiana. I would like to drive down and make a big loop back up to Illinois. 

I looked at Galatoire's, August, Bayona. I'm not sure which one I'll end up going to..but they all look real nice. Maybe I'll try to work in a lunch or something else...I'm not sure if I can pass up the opportunity of trying John Besh's cooking as well. There's just not going to be enough time!

Thanks for all the suggestions Oldpro. I know I'll try a few of them...and I'll certainly keep them all in mind as we're looking for a place to eat. I does look like Petunia's is closed...but I will double check.

cochon de lait! How could I have forgotten :look: That's actually my "team" name for fantasy football (which is another story). I will certainly see what I can find on cochon de lait. BDL, I'll certainly look into the searches you suggested...I may end up with more time if I go back later in the year with my family. It certainly would be a hoot to grab a quick one for a drive, lol...I didn't know there were still places where that was legal. Come to think of it...I'm surprised California and Illinois aren't doing this now. They could have the first window to serve you your drink and the next window you face the Breathalyzer, at the third you can pay your drink bill and fine :lol: I see your jest and raise your local color.

You guys are really making me look forward to this trip. Oh...and I can't wait to eat some gumbo and gumbo and gumbo and gumbo :thumb:


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Pat O'Briens (in the Quarter).

Probably just a typo, but in the interests of accuracy, it's "muffaletta" with an "e."

BDL


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hey shroom, you got away with O instead of an E, no fair 

Pat O'Brien's it was.

Thanks for pointing out my miss spelled sandwich :thumb:

It was still delicious.


----------



## chefray (Sep 29, 2009)

Didn't even read this thread and I'll guarantee that Cafe du Monde, K-Paul, Galatoire, Brennans, Nola, and Central Grocery have made the list... several times. That's because they are all _very_ good. I'll skip those.

There's a seafood joint(it's a joint by my definition at least) just off the market that makes the *best* crawfish etouffee that I have ever had in my entire life.. I don't remember the name of the place, as I was quite intoxicated when I discovered it. It's a small brick building that's part of a row and has a red brick porch with a wrought iron rail and a green slate menu board outside. That's the best I can do and it's worth poking around for. Ask a cabbie. They normally know the good spots for Po Boys and the like.

Aside from that, get some drinks at Pat O'Briens. And buy a soap carving or something else weird from someone on by the river.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Cochon....all about the pig.Cochon Restaurant

Hulu has a Daniel Boulud "After hours" series with about 10 episodes in NO.....worth checking out just to get a feel.

CC....it's all about content.....everyone knows most chefs/cooks can't spell worth diddly. eace:


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Cochon.....sounds deeeeeeelightful! I'll check out the videos on Hulu as well, thanks Shroomgirl :thumb:

I hope I find that little brick building...how could I pass up the best crawfish etouffee? I can't! Thanks 

I think I'm going to gain a few pounds in these four day...lol
dan


----------



## indianwells (Jan 2, 2007)

K-Pauls was a wonderful experience, and whatever the entree be sure to have mashed potato with it. As the wait staff will surely tell you "it's the finest mashed potato on the planet!". Loved Pat O'Brians, especially the duelling piano's in one of their bars. Tried a Mint Julep as I was down south. Disgusting!:lol:


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

One of john Besh's signiture dishes is foie 3 ways.....extrodinary.


----------



## jpoling3 (Jan 30, 2010)

Was just in NOLA for a week in November; stayed at a big-name hotel on Canal Street and didn't go more than a few blocks' walk away.

1. Acme Oyster House -- chargrilled oysters there are a religious experience. (I'm a minister, so I know whereof I speak.) I'm still thinking about them. Got out of the security line at the airport to have one more dozen before I flew out. Just amazing. Crawfish etouffe there is excellent; sampler platter is a little sparse so don't do what we'd all think to do and try a little of everything all at once. Oyster/shrimp po' boy was mostly shrimp but decent.

2. Huck Finn's -- barbecue shrimp & grits there was hands down the best meal I ate in NOLA. Ordered the same dish at Emeril's and enjoyed it, but it was way better (and not a little bit cheaper) at Huck Finn's. Place doesn't look like much and it can get busy around lunchtime but it's worth the trouble.

3. Had the signature po' boy at Mother's (w/ debris) and wasn't all that impressed really.

4. Palm Cafe -- jazz was great, food was mediocre, service was glacial.

5. Cafe du Monde -- you gotta go there and have a beignet and cafe au lait but, yes, the place will leave you tracking powdered sugar and don't even think of trying to use the bathroom.

6. Le Bayou on Bourbon St. -- best gumbo I had in NOLA.

7. Breakfast buffet at the Marriott not particularly local or interesting apart from the various spicy sausages, but quality was good and service attentive. If you know you need to be done with a breakfast meeting by a certain time it's a good call.

8. You can do a lot worse than Abita, and everybody has it on tap.

9. New Orleans Cigar Co. makes for a fun post-prandial smoke; it's BYO so stop at the bar a couple of doors down on your way.


----------



## chefray (Sep 29, 2009)

If you liked Finn's shrimp and grits, you should head to Charleston and seek out Poogan's Porch. It super good.


----------



## jpoling3 (Jan 30, 2010)

Heard about it, didn't make it up there. Hope to get back sooner rather than later.


----------



## chefray (Sep 29, 2009)

Their shrimp and grits with a Palmetto Brewery Pilsner(local microbrew) is perfect on a hot afternoon.

Back to New Orleans. I called my wife's cousin in Slydell. I asked him and says it was the Gumbo Shop on St. Peter off of Chartres. My description was also a little off. The wrought iron is to the sides rather than in front.


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

Lots of great suggestions here. I think it's a little hard to get overly specific with out knowing where GF is going to stay. No car means cabs or walking and cabs really add up. The time you are going (IMO) is just about the best time to visit. The party is over but every thing is still bustling and the weather is nice.
My must do list includes;

Getting a Mufflerlotte. Pick a spot, any spot that trips yer trigger and take a chance.
Acme Oyster House. All the cliches apply.
Topless oysters now on display. We shuck em you suck em. God I love a great oyster house.......sigh
Cafe Du Monde. This place is more about the experience than the beverages or the beignets but you don't want to miss it. If you have any one in your party that gets a little hyper from sugar don't let them come within a city block of this place. :lol:
Mr. B's for BBQ shrimp. Just perfect and not overly expensive.
Finally no trip for me would be complete with out a po boy. Fried shrimp or oysters for me.
There are a ton of high end places and Cochon, Bayona and K pauls are all great picks as are numerous others but in this city you can have a great time and eat like a king with out breaking the bank.....unless you want to.
BTW I know it's a bit kitchy but the cemetery and voodo tours are a lot of fun but don't even think about wandering through a cemetery on your own.
Not on a train.
Not on a plane.
Not with a 9mm and tasso tucked in your belt.
Having said that we walked all over the quarter and a lot of the business district and always felt very safe. 
Have a great trip and Laisse le bon temps rouler!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

There's always the street car......


----------



## bluedogz (Oct 11, 2006)

By chance I discovered the Snug Harbor just outside the Quarter... reasonable price, wonderful food, and fabulous entertainment.

If you want to just explore, how about just walking randomly and trying BBQ shrimp at every place you can find? Continue until you pass out or run out of cab fare.


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Lots of great suggestions! Thanks so much. 


I'm not sure if we'll rent a car one day or not. We'll probably just play that part by ear...we may, we may not.

So many things are sounding so good. I have had Abita beer a good number of time. I'm partial to the IPA...of course I'm partial to all IPA's 

dan


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

So many of the places mentioned were around when I was a young RD freshman at St. Marys on Broadway and St. Charles.....1976....jeez 34 years ago.....and they weren't new when I showed up. That my friends is really interesting....

Acme, mothers, Commander's Palace, Cossamentos, Brennans, Central Grocery, Cafe du monde, even Snug Harbor, Gumbo Shop......
Some of my favorites are no longer around Ugelisch being top of the list, there was a place on St. Peter's next to Pat O' Briens.....Black pot, coal pot?? that's not it but I have found memories of eating buttermilk dressing on sliced creole tomatoes on a side patio when buttermilk dressing was a total novelty....Callas too. Parastyle was another one.

Enjoy.


----------



## chefray (Sep 29, 2009)

Would that be the Coffee Pot? Great place. Is it gone? I didn't look the last time I was down. If so, that's really sad.


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi all /img/vbsmilies/smilies/peace.gif

I went to NoLa with the intention of gaining 10 pounds...I think you'll all be happy to hear that I not only achieved my goal but exceeded it! Really though, I wanted desperately to eat more food before I left for the airport. But I couldn't! I honestly couldn't eat another bite of food. Not because I didn't want to eat more...but because I didn't have any place to put one more ounce of food.

I've always wanted to go to Louisiana and eat the food. I'm so happy I finally got the chance. I really stopped at so many places to eat that I really won't mention every single place. I wish I could have stopped at every place that everyone mentioned, but time (and room in my stomach) wouldn't permit it.

Gumbo, Gumbo, Gumbo! I had so many bowls of gumbo from all different places. I stand by the statement that I've always believed. There are no two bowls of gumbo that tastes the same. They're all different and they're all so good! I tried chicken and andouille at several places, seafood from a good number too...and I had my first bowls of Z'Herb gumbo (wow, nice). My favorite was the chicken and andouille at Chartres House Cafe. It had the most developed roux by far...getting into that nice nice flavor.

The meats and seafood were great too. The andouille and alligator sausages...why oh why can't I buy them in northern Illinois??? Some of the clams were tasty, other ones were a bit scary how warm they were. You know somethings amiss if my one buddy and I don't finish a plate of clams. But...we did get some real nice seafood there too. Shrimp po'boys, a nice (lite) fried platter at Deanie's. All kinds of seafood with only one disappointment. Okay, well maybe two partial disappointments with the warm clams. My problem? NO CRAWFISH! Not one mudbug at any joint in New Orleans. They said that we were just a little bit early...combined with a cold snap they had before we got there and some party they had before we got there...and they had none! Of course there is good news...they were getting some in before we left Louisiana. The problem? We were going to be at the airport already /img/vbsmilies/smilies/mad.gif.

Some other notables? Étouffée, shrimp, a corn & crabmeat bisque and chowder that were all excellent. Drinks? Well..I certainly did eat a ton of food...and when the time permitted...we filled the rest of the time with drinks and music. Jazz, blues, street performers...oh yeah! I'm liking this alot! I'm very familiar with Abita beers and the Abita amber is a nice drinkin' beer. Add on top of this more hurricanes than I can remember.

It was a fun time...

Oh...the beignets at the Cafe Du Monde were nice and relaxing. Although I did actually like the beignets at Cafe Beignets a bit better...plus the outdoor jazz in the Legends park was a plus. The Central Grocery Co. was flat out fantastic! Breakfast at Oceana was great too.

Oh...we also got the degustation tasting from August, with the wine pairings.  nicely done. But the portion size, my word! I've had a good amount of tasting menu's at various restaurants and have never seen portion size like this. Each plating could have been an entree by itself. But really nicely done with some smart wine pairings.

Thanks to everyone for your advice!

dan


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

ChefRay said:


> Would that be the Coffee Pot? Great place. Is it gone? I didn't look the last time I was down. If so, that's really sad.


 Hi ChefRay. Yep...it's still there. They also have that nice corn and crabmeat bisque!


----------



## chefray (Sep 29, 2009)

gonefishin said:


> Hi ChefRay. Yep...it's still there. They also have that nice corn and crabmeat bisque!


That they do. Good to hear it survived. So many good places went away after Katrina. Little hole-in-the-wall joints that made superb food mostly.


----------



## beans76 (Feb 16, 2010)

And if you are in the mood for something oriental, you can hit one of these Japanese&Sushi Restaurants in Orleans there are a few there on the list, so it was more comfortable to insert link instead of doing copy-paste


----------



## cyberdoc (Nov 1, 2009)

gonefishin said:


> Hi all /img/vbsmilies/smilies/peace.gif
> 
> I went to NoLa with the intention of gaining 10 pounds...I think you'll all be happy to hear that I not only achieved my goal but exceeded it! Really though, I wanted desperately to eat more food before I left for the airport. But I couldn't! I honestly couldn't eat another bite of food. Not because I didn't want to eat more...but because I didn't have any place to put one more ounce of food.
> 
> ...


I am so jealous. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi all 

I almost forgot. I didn't get to go eat at John Folse's B&B plantation property. But I did get _The Encyclopedia of Cajun & Creole Cuisine _by John Folse. This book is absolutely huge! Even though I could have bought this book online, or at a bookstore, I wouldn't have spent this much money on a book. But...This was my gift to myself (that and the degustaion at August). The recipes look fabulous...and in the usual John Folse style there is just as much written about the Cajun & Creole history as there is about food.

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif,
dan


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

OK...it's been WAY to long since I've been to New Orleans.  Last time I went with a buddy of mine and we had a great time.  Our idea of a great time is good company, good food, good drinks and great atmosphere.  But you know what?  If I could eat all evening and then end the evening at Pat O' Briens for some nice drinks and arguing politics until we decide to go out drinking I'll be happy.  For me, New Orleans was a difficult place to describe...there is just something about it.  The history, the culture, the people of the past and present, the music, the art, the food!  What is it about this place?  If it is placed anywhere else in the U.S. would it still have the effect that it does?   I remember saying to my long time friend that it's as if New Orleans is going on around us, yet there's no disputing that we were a part of it.

  But enough trying to figure out why it is so alluring.  My buddy and I are going back and we're bringing our wives, I can't wait!  We're only going for (maybe) three days and we want to mix a good bit of food, fun and culture.  With an emphasis on culture, people and land...Are there any spots that you can recommend for interesting places to visit in New Orleans?  We're thinking it would be fine to spend half of a day (or so) away from the quarters.

    Thanks for your time...

   dan


----------



## oldpro (Nov 23, 2009)

On one of my trips to New Orleans we met the granddaughter (or great granddaughter) of the founder of Antoine's while my wife and I were shopping.  She made us a reservation that night for a memorable meal, and after the meal we were given a guided tour of the restaurant.  The history of the place is a history of the town.  If you can arrange for the tour, go for it.


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

OldPro, thanks for the lead...I'll check into it.

  dan


----------



## tylerm713 (Aug 6, 2010)

If you want to go uptown, which I prefer to the Quarter anyway, get a beer at the Bulldog. Great atmosphere and a ton of beers on tap. Non-Quarter restaurants that I would recommend: Upperline (Uptown), Domilise's (Uptown), Pascal's Manale (Uptown), Reginelli's (Uptown or Garden District), Luke (Central Business District), and The Joint (Bywater).


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

I was just there last week.

Skip Acme Oyster House....TOO touristy.

On my list is:

Have a Sazerac Cocktail at the Bar in the Roosevelt...just to say you've done it.

Cafe Du' monde...same

Cochon and/or Herbsaint

August

Bayona

Mothers - for lunch.

Emeril's surprisingly, is really good.

visit the WW2 museum...even if you don't like museums or ww2.   the restaurant attached (i forget that it's called) is good too.


----------



## tylerm713 (Aug 6, 2010)

RPMcMurphy said:


> Have a Sazerac Cocktail at the Bar in the Roosevelt...just to say you've done it.


I enjoy sazerac, but I wouldn't recommend it unless you like your drinks rather strong.



RPMcMurphy said:


> visit the WW2 museum...even if you don't like museums or ww2. the restaurant attached (i forget that it's called) is good too.


It's called "American Sector", and it's a John Besh restaurant. I haven't been yet, but have heard it's worth checking out if you're at the museum.


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

tylerm713 said:


> RPMcMurphy said:
> 
> 
> > Have a Sazerac Cocktail at the Bar in the Roosevelt...just to say you've done it.
> ...


The Sazerac is one of Americas 'original' cocktails. Definately mine and my wife's favorite cocktail. Especially when made properly.

I prefer it like this

The original recipe called for Sazerac Brandy, and later recipes call for American Rye. So Dale DeGroff combined them both. Dale also uses Angostura bitters as well as Peychaud's Bitters.

SAZERAC

2 Dashes Peychauds Bitters
2 Dashes Angostura Bitters
1 oz. Rye Whiskey
1 oz. VS Cognac
Splash of Ricard or Herbsaint
1/2 oz. Simple Syrup

Pack an Old-Fashioned glass with ice
In a second Old-Fashioned glass place the sugar cube and add the Peychaud's Bitters to it, then crush the sugar cube
Add the c Rye Whiskey and cognac to the second glass containing the Peychaud's Bitters and sugar
Empty the ice from the first glass and coat the glass with the Herbsaint, then discard the remaining Herbsaint
Empty the whiskey/bitters/sugar mixture from the second glass into the first glass and garnish with lemon peel


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

RPM...I should have known if you would recommend a place for drinks that they would be made properly.  Thanks!

   Tyler, thanks for the suggestions.  Did you live in Louisiana previously?  I have always been so taken by the food, the loooooong history and people.  I just recently received a shipment from Jacob's, you just can't get a good andouille around here.  Most are way too fine of a grind and far too many spices, trying to be what they think La. is.  I recently purchased a sassafras tree too!  The nursery states they'll do find in Illinois.  I've eaten at August, and it was good.  I'll have to look into American Sector.

   Have you been to any of the John Folse properties?  I love the food and all...but I'm looking for some other things around the area that we could visit that really display what Louisiana is.  You know...the type of thing where you jump in the rental car and have a nice half a day or so.

     thanks all!

   dan


----------



## tylerm713 (Aug 6, 2010)

gonefishin said:


> RPM...I should have known if you would recommend a place for drinks that they would be made properly. Thanks!
> 
> Tyler, thanks for the suggestions. Did you live in Louisiana previously? I have always been so taken by the food, the loooooong history and people. I just recently received a shipment from Jacob's, you just can't get a good andouille around here. Most are way too fine of a grind and far too many spices, trying to be what they think La. is. I recently purchased a sassafras tree too! The nursery states they'll do find in Illinois. I've eaten at August, and it was good. I'll have to look into American Sector.
> 
> ...


I grew up in Louisiana and went to school at LSU. Most of my friends are from New Orleans, and I spent plenty of time there when I lived in Baton Rouge. My fiance's family also lived there for about two years.

If you're a beer drinker, drive across the Causeway (a really interesting drive) to Abita Springs and visit one of the largest microbreweries in the country. You can tour the brewery and have a few drinks at the Abita Brew Pub. They usually have a few beers that they have brewed up that they don't release to the public and are only available at the Pub.

A trip to Lafayette will be a great cultural immersion. Go to Maurice, just south of Lafayette, and eat at Hebert's Specialty Meats, the home of the turducken (and innumerable Cajun goodies). It would be a great way to see what Cajun food and culture is all about. New Orleans, with the exception of a few places, is either contemporary French or Creole cuisine, so it might be a nice contrast.


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

the best time I had when in New Orleans was going to a paddleboat casino. don't remember the name or even where it was. won 400 bucks playing roulette, had a decent meal (finally) then got up at 5 am to start cleanup again. The rest of the 4 months I was there was pretty terrible. I ate a lot at a place called Super Asian Buffet, mostly eating a plate of raw vegetables first then going back and trying the cooked foods. Was the most diverse place for a vegetable at the time. Half the restaurants were closed and the rest were happy just being able to serve a hamburger and fries at the time.

ps: RPM- That sounds like a serious drink


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Just got back in the cold Chicago area!  My wife and I had a real great time. I'll try to more specific about the places we went to eat and what we thought of them in another post, maybe tomorrow.  Some places I was really impressed with were Elizabeth's for breakfast, The Joint for bbq (my gosh is this guy good!), Cochon did pork right, Besh's Domenica had some great rustic Italian food...and one of the most refreshing things was the music on Frenchmen St!!!

    enjoy the food all!

  dan


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Audubon Park is real nice too. I love the moss on all the Live Oaks.

Here's a couple of pics from The Joint







and one on Frenchmen St. I'm going to see Stanley Clarke and Victor Wooten in March...and I've got no problem admitting that these kids kicked some jazz a&&.




We ate at the Chef's food bar at Cochon. we ate so much food there...the line was great and knew exactly what we were doing by ordering so many apps and sooo many entrees, and then sharing them all between the four of us. But the server didn't get it at all...we were passing food between all four of us and the waitress, at one point, asked our wives if they were going to order...WHAT! Luckily the line cooks got it, and cooked us more than a few goodies that they just passed to us. The rabbit and dumplin's were good, the rabbit livers with pepper jelly, cracklin', skin on pork loin was great, in fact...everything there was pretty darn good...but perhaps one of the best parts of the dishes (I almost hate to admit) were some greens cooked in a lovely amount of pork fat and wonderfully seasoned.

Domenica, another Besh restaurant, was great. I had the tasting w/wine pairing last time at August, which was good too. At Domenica we got the full charcuterie and cheese plate, octopus carpaccio, wood roasted sardines, stracci, papardelle con ragu, truffles and pancetta risotto, roasted mangalista pork shoulder and roast goat loin (I feel like I'm forgetting something)...all were very well done.

Kpauls...I went in here with very low expectations, just because of the way everyone has spoken about the place. I went there twice and thought it was pretty good. Now, his gumbo does have a little different flavor to it, but I thought it was a welcome change...and still a nice dark roux. The red beans and rice were done nice, nothing fancy...but they shouldn't be. The breaded pork chop for lunch was so so. Dinner we ordered a few more things (like usual) and everything was really nicely done (a bit better than lunch). I was hoping to get a signed menu, but he wasn't there either day.



Elizabeth's for breakfast. This was a small local place a bit out of the way, past the French Market. I loved this place. I walk in and they're playing some older doors (not the popular stuff) and it feels like a local diner. Why in the world this place had the best poached eggs out of all the places we had them I don't know. Even Commanders gave me only one ok poached egg. Both of these were perfectly poached sitting atop a nice cornbeef hash.

When we were finishing up we were asking the server if there were any other great local spots that we may not have heard of, she gave us a few ideas. But while this was happening another couple had heard us talking about food. They quickly through a few questions out and we enthusiastically replied back. They had a house in New York, New Jersey, New Orleans and another vacation spot on Long Island. They were naming off all the top food spots to go all over. They said they started living down in New Orleans some years ago. They seemed to have a decent amount of money (I didn't ask)...but everything seemed to be about the food with them (they were maybe upper 50's). We canceled our taxi ride back to the quarter and the couple gave us a great tour of the expanded New Orleans area. We were jotting down places to eat and listen to music as fast as they were taking us past them. What great people. Only thing they asked in return was that we pass the word on to others about New Orleans. Well, that shouldn't be tough to do!

We hit so many places for gumbo, etoufee, Johnny's for po'boys, more gumbo and more gumbo, Port of Call, Snug...all real good. The cook at the Coffee Pot had made us some special bowls of crab/corn chowder that we had had last time we were in NoLa...great flavor...tons of crab. They weren't serving it on the menu this time...but we just asked if he had it again...and said that he would make it no problem! Blue crab was in season...oysters, LA crawfish weren't in season (but we didn't figure they would be). Hmmmm...GW Fins was actually pretty good. I wasn't going to go there on this trip either just because the name sounded like a chain (don't ask me why). But it was good...plus, Sunday night there isn't too much open for dinner.

I thought The Joint was really spot on. This guy can smoke. It's way out in the middle of nowhere, but it opens at 11:30am. I got the sampler and had to add a side of sausages (why do I always have to add sausage to a sampler plate). Pulled pork, brisket, ribs, and Pouche's smoked chaurice was out of this world.

Sucre on Magazine was a surprise for the sweet tooth. They had real nice and incredibly tasty up scale (type) desserts. Everything was outstanding...and we sampled a lot of what they had. Oh yeah, the hot chocolate is real hot chocolate. There are so many places. We ended up going to Commander's Palace too. The place has such a place in NoLa food...how could we not stop there. The cemetery across the street was open for a nice stroll through a bit of history. The food at Commanders was really good, not great...but good. I thought the service was oddly clumsy. They had all the elements, and bodies, to perform a full service dinner...but it seemed very awkward and clumsy. We still had a wonderful time eating there.

I would say the only two places that weren't real good was The Gumbo Shop, which just makes a so so bowl of gumbo. On the plus side they have a nice variety and a good alligator sausage. Not a bad bowl of gumbo by any means...but so many other places do it nicer. Again, all gumbo is beautiful!

(oh...we also had crab and alligator at either Cochon or Domenica)

The one place that was actually bad, PatiosNola. This was on the clear other side of town and was going to be one of our better dinners planned. The mixed drinks were fabulous..nice and proper! Some of the food we got was way under seasoned and other stuff was just way overcooked. I mean...I would be ashamed to serve two of the dishes that they served us. The roux in the gumbo was burnt. It wasn't sorta burnt...it should have been thrown out and started over. We had plenty of other dark roux gumbo's while we were there...I can't imagine that was what they were going for. The pork belly was so overcooked you needed a drink to keep from chokin' on it while it went down. Keep in mind...this was the better one after we sent one of them back! Off night? perhaps. But this place has such a good reputation...some of that food shouldn't have been served to us.

How can you not go on and on...

The music...Frenchmen St (music) after 0400 the next morning! Even the local art shops are great to go in. M.S. Rau, at 610 Toulouse) is a must for everyone to go in and look. This is a museum class antique store...they've got so much stuff it's just cool to look. Hmmm...I think this may be one of the few places I didn't bring a beer into.

When I retire I would love for my wife and I to rent a house there for 2 months out of the year. I love the quarter and I believe you need the Quarter in New Orleans. But New Orleans has so much more to offer if you're willing to venture out.

I miss it already!


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Thank goodness I'll be heading down to NoLa again   It's been too long!  This time I'll be driving going through Beale Street then over to NoLa.

  Can't wait!

Dan


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif

enjoy dan!


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Thanks Kaneohegirlinaz


----------

